# Cake decorating app or software



## gls0155 (May 10, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions on iPad Apps or software for cake decorating. I mostly make cake out of my home as a side gig. But when I do I want something with more of a professional look. My chicken scratch drawing just don’t cut it. Some time it’s hard to put down what’s in my mind to paper. And help would be appreciated.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

if you really are serious about having a more professional look, are you baking in a commercial kitchen or flying under the health dept radar?

Disclaimer: It costs me $5,000 just to wake up on the first of every month: I have a brick and mortar storefront. Fully licensed, insured, tax-paying legal. If you are not working out of a licensed kitchen (residential or commercial), I don't have kind words. People who fly under the radar don't have the same expenses I do, and consumers are always looking for the cheapest price/best bargain so by nature of the beast, an unlicensed baker will charge them less and so it goes.


----------



## gls0155 (May 10, 2012)

jcakes said:


> if you really are serious about having a more professional look, are you baking in a commercial kitchen or flying under the health dept radar?
> 
> Disclaimer: It costs me $5,000 just to wake up on the first of every month: I have a brick and mortar storefront. Fully licensed, insured, tax-paying legal. If you are not working out of a licensed kitchen (residential or commercial), I don't have kind words. People who fly under the radar don't have the same expenses I do, and consumers are always looking for the cheapest price/best bargain so by nature of the beast, an unlicensed baker will charge them less and so it goes.


Well jcakes first off I looked into it and can bake out of my home. Second I only do a few cake a month and pay taxes on the income I make. As a milatary spouse opening up a storefront would not be the smartest investment of my money. But in a few years if my hubby decided to separate from the military I would consider the investment. Also I would like to have all the tool I can have that can me taken with me and apps and software are something I'm willing to put my money into. But thank you for you kind and encouraging words. They helped so much with my questions


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

So you are working out of a legal, licensed kitchen. That means you've gone through all the inspections, etc with the local board of health, just as I have; and you are paying taxes on your income just as I do. 

If you are only doing a few cakes a month, the investment in software such as Cake Boss won't really pay off for you. You would be better to have a template for a three tier, or four tier (whatever you are comfortable with doing from your kitchen given the size and storage you have) round and square cake and then add your design elements on the side. Sketch the design elements on blank paper (don't give a completed sketch to the client until they have paid you a deposit). Give them a written description so they have something when they leave you and give them a formal sketch after a deposit is paid. Make sure your business liability insurance covers the use of your home, and make sure your homeowners insurance covers your home business. If you suffer a loss, your homeowners won't cover it but your business policy will as long as it is clear that it is a residential kitchen premises.


----------

